# Dnr ticket



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

Without going into detail 
Does anyone have any experiance? Wondering if anyone has successfully had the misdemeanor part dropped and if so what were the steps taken.
Thanks


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Ticket for what would really help. Are we talking poaching here, baiting, too many lines, molesting puppies? It matters


----------



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

Too many lines


----------



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

No one?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Hire a lawyer and take it to a jury trial. Chance as good that you can plead down to a lesser charge pre trial if it’s your first offense.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Need more info


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Pay your fine and quit whining.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Like any ticket, if you explain to the prosecutor your mistake, take responsibility, and let them know you'd be happy to pay the fine if they could please keep your criminal record unmolested, there's a very good chance they'll help you out. It costs the state money to go against you in court. Most of the time, they'd rather simplify things. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

if you had to many lines pay your fine and be done.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Prison time is not so bad. You eat and sleep...so I am told.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Macs13 said:


> Like any ticket, if you explain to the prosecutor your mistake, take responsibility, and let them know you'd be happy to pay the fine if they could please keep your criminal record unmolested, there's a very good chance they'll help you out. It costs the state money to go against you in court. Most of the time, they'd rather simplify things.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I think DNR can (or do) act as the prosecutor on wildlife violations, so you might find the same guy that wrote the ticket listening to your tale of woe a second time. If you couldnt talk your way out of it the first time, dont expect a different result. You're more likely to piss the CO off for wasting his/her time.

Running too many lines - not really a gray area there. Do the crime, do the time.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

on a call said:


> Prison time is not so bad. You eat and sleep...so I am told.


3 hots n a cot....


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Martin Looker said:


> Pay your fine and quit whining.


We can already use 3 a piece here how many more do you need?


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

gatorman841 said:


> We can already use 3 a piece here how many more do you need?


Might be more to the story, like an unlicensed angler and somebody needing to take the fall for the extra line/s...


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

It's more likely travel or job related. Talk to a lawyer not the holier than those here...


----------



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks for all the replies guys
I went to the arraignment, talked it over with the public defender and she talked to the prosecutor, misdemeanor charge was dropped, plead guilty to a lesser civil infraction to the tune of 150 bucks


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

gatorman841 said:


> We can already use 3 a piece here how many more do you need?


I made that mistake during the first and only time the shanty was visited by a CO this season. I had two tip ups and I was jigging in the shanty. All good. I also had a perch on a hook about a foot down. My INTENTION was to use him to lure a pike to spear although technically it was a 4th line in the water. CO didn't bat an eye because he could see the intention. My point is that we all make mistakes. Do you know how hard it is while trolling Erie to only run 3 lines? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bucman said:


> It's more likely travel or job related. Talk to a lawyer not the holier than those here...


I don’t think anyone has holier than though here. People just making it simple. You violate and get caught You have two options in this great country. Pay your fine or fight it In this case the advice given worked for the OP. After all he asked for advice and got many answers. That’s what this forum is all about.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It's a game,sometimes you win and sometimes you lose. Take your ticket pay your fine and try to not get caught next time. 😢


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Martin Looker said:


> It's a game,sometimes you win and sometimes you lose. Take your ticket pay your fine and try to not get caught next time. 😢


How about just don’t do it again. Instead of trying. It to get caught next time. I guarantee you get caught doing same thing a second time you aren’t getting a break


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Thorzep said:


> thanks for all the replies guys
> I went to the arraignment, talked it over with the public defender and she talked to the prosecutor, misdemeanor charge was dropped, plead guilty to a lesser civil infraction to the tune of 150 bucks


Can't really ask for better than that.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Many yrs ago a friend parked at a place, went fishing several days/week.
The fish cop checked him 3x that week when his was the only truck at the landing. Cop had to walk out about 1/2 mi each time.

On lakes min N Minnesota the 'shantys' are huge, cots, fan, lights and even streets around the 'town'.. Cops have to knock on the door and wait to be let in.


----------

